# iPhone Voice & Data Plan in Egypt



## river_traveler (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi all,

Recent college grad here, will be moving to Egypt at the end of August (2012) for about a year. Wondering about getting my Verizon iPhone 4S set up upon arrival. 

Verizon has already unlocked my phone to work on Egypt's GSM network. Considering the length of time I will be there, I guess I'm interested in standard service ("Post-Paid") rather than pre-paid. I would like voice, data, and SMS abilities within Egypt; I'm not conceded about cheap calls to USA, that's what my laptop and Skype is for 

From my research, it looks like I'm looking at Mobilnil, Vodaphone, or Etisalat in Egypt. My questions are:

1. Which is best for what I need? Like most people, I do a lot of texting and little calling. Also I use the internet a lot! But I suppose I'll be in WiFi a lot as well.

2. Since I'm only in need of the mini-SIM and the service (no handset needed), is this something that I can and should purchase via the web state-side, or do I wait until I get to Egypt? 

I think those are the only two questions I'm struggling with. Thanks so much for the help, everyone!


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

Wait until you get there. I had Vodafone postpaid and had no problems with it (other than when all Internet and mobile service was shut down during the Revolution). My boyfriend has Mobinil postpaid with his iPhone. No problems there, either.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

river_traveler said:


> Verizon has already unlocked my phone to work on Egypt's GSM network. Considering the length of time I will be there, I guess I'm interested in standard service ("Post-Paid") rather than pre-paid. I would like voice, data, and SMS abilities within Egypt; I'm not conceded about cheap calls to USA, that's what my laptop and Skype is for


I refuse to pay extra for the pleasure of receiving a bill, so pre-paid works for me.

Either Magic Jack or Viber apps are great for those times when you need to talk to someone but using a laptop isn't an option.



river_traveler said:


> 1. Which is best for what I need? Like most people, I do a lot of texting and little calling. Also I use the internet a lot! But I suppose I'll be in WiFi a lot as well.


Wait until you get here and compare plans, then you'll see what's right for you.



river_traveler said:


> 2. Since I'm only in need of the mini-SIM and the service (no handset needed), is this something that I can and should purchase via the web state-side, or do I wait until I get to Egypt?


Purchase it here; they're 15 LE or so. You'll have to register your number with your passport anyway, and rather than risking putting your very private information out there, do it in person.


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Also, and this is important, please don't update your OS to iOS 5. Unless someone knows something I don't, it isn't compatible with any service provider, rendering the iPhone useless.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

expatagogo said:


> Also, and this is important, please don't update your OS to iOS 5. Unless someone knows something I don't, it isn't compatible with any service provider, rendering the iPhone useless.


I'm using iOS 5.1.1 on an iPhone 4 and it works fine !with Vodafone !!!


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Lanason said:


> I'm using iOS 5.1.1 on an iPhone 4 and it works fine !with Vodafone !!!


Did you buy the iPhone here, or bring it from abroad?


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

Mine were both bought unlocked from Apple in the US and had OS5. 

I've heard Verizon phones don't work properly outside the US when using foreign sims...

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

expatagogo said:


> Did you buy the iPhone here, or bring it from abroad?


It was bought from Apple in the Uk unlocked


----------



## river_traveler (Jul 4, 2012)

txlstewart said:


> Mine were both bought unlocked from Apple in the US and had OS5.
> 
> I've heard Verizon phones don't work properly outside the US when using foreign sims...


Are you talking about the 4S? Anyone else have this problem or can speak to this? 
It was my understanding Verizon iPhone 4Ss were far superior to AT&T because AT&T refuses to unlock their customers' iPhones. Verizon cheerfully did it for me in a couple seconds.


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

river_traveler said:


> Are you talking about the 4S? Anyone else have this problem or can speak to this?
> It was my understanding Verizon iPhone 4Ss were far superior to AT&T because AT&T refuses to unlock their customers' iPhones. Verizon cheerfully did it for me in a couple seconds.


When you go to the Apple website and look where you can buy the iPhone 4s unlocked, it states that the only network it's compatible with in the US is AT&T. I bought mine in February 2012.


----------



## Moe599 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hello 

I just received an iPhone 4s drone the states and it was from AT&T. I put in my Mobinil Sim card that I used with old iPhone 4 and it worked with. I problem. No unlocking at all. Works fine for me. 

Moe


----------



## Moe599 (Jun 26, 2011)

Sorry I should of checked my grammar before I sent it. You know how these iPhones are the write for you. 

Regards


----------



## Moe599 (Jun 26, 2011)

Iphone 4s from the .....

Worked with no problem...


----------

